# Vorteile von mehr/schnellen RAM?



## Ajani (19. Januar 2017)

Guten Tag,
also mein Anliegen kann man ja aus dem Titel hier entnehmen. Aktuell bin ich nämlich am Überlegen von 8 auf 16GB RAM zu wechseln, und wollte fragen, ob sich dieses Upgrade denn überhaupt lohnt? Mein aktuelles System sieht dabei folgender Maßen aus: i5 3550, RX 470 und 8GB DDR3 1600. 
Bzw wo liegen denn überhaupt die Vorteile ? Mehr fps in höheren Settings, bessere Frametimes und/oder, dass ich mehr Anwendungen im Hintergrund laufen lassen kann?  Und wenn es wirklich ein fps Zuwachs gibt, ist der wirklich spürbar?

Allerdings wäre vom Mainboard her kein schneller RAM möglich, und meine CPU stößt sowieso an ihre Grenzen. Zwar spiele ich nicht viele aktuelle Titel, aber zB in TW3 (Novigrad) komme ich, egal was ich an den Settings ändere, nicht über die 50fps hinaus. Diese Limitierung ist für mich kein Beinbruch, aber da fragt man sich schon, ob es sich überhaupt lohnt, Geld in diesen Unterbau zu investieren. Zudem DDR3 mittlerweile recht teuer ist.


----------



## Schleifer (19. Januar 2017)

Moin erstmal im Forum 

Die Frage ob es was bringt kannst Du am Besten selbst ermitteln. Mit verschiedenen Programmen, ich meine aber in Win10 auch über den Task Manager, lässt sich auslesen wie viel RAM gerade in Nutzung ist, bzw. ob er voll ist. Sollte das der Fall sein, muss das Programm die Daten auf die Festplatte auslagern. Speedunterschied von RAM zu Festplatte ist dabei enorm, sodass Du deutlich an Leistung verlierst. Dann lohnt sich mehr RAM.

Solltest Du aber eh nur 4 oder 6GB RAM nutzen, bringt Dir der Sprung von 8GB auf 16GB wenig bis gar nichts.


----------



## HisN (19. Januar 2017)

Mehr RAM gibt immer ein schnelleres System. IMMER.
Nicht in FPS, sondern in Zeit. Schnellerer Level-Load in Deinen Games z.b. und weniger Streaming-Datenträger-Aktivität bei Open-World-Games.
Besseres Multitasking. Sollte Deine Software mit 8GB nicht klarkommen (hängt von Deiner Software + Settings ab), kommt durch die Verringerte Datenträger-Aktivität (mehr Daten im RAM gehalten und müssen nicht von der SSD/HDD geholt werden) auch bessere Frametimes zustande, weil in kritischen Situationen halt keine Daten erst von der Platte geholt werden müssen.

Schnelles RAM dagegen gibt nur Punkte wenn Du im CPU-Limit rumeierst. Nur dann, ausschließlich dann. Dann gibt es (natürlich) mehr FPS.

Ich würde für ein aktuelles System nicht mal mehr 16GB als Ziel angeben. Es gibt genug Games die 16GB vollständig füllen können (wenn vorhanden). Aber das ist (wie schon erwähnt) alleine von Deiner Software/Settings abhängig.


----------



## NatokWa (19. Januar 2017)

Wichtig währe noch zu wissen ob deine 8GB als 2x4GB oder als einzelner Riegel vorliegen ... letzteres währe ein arger Fail und der entscheidende Flaschenghals den es zu beheben gelten würde .


----------



## Cinnayum (19. Januar 2017)

Welches Board hast du?

Schonmal versucht übers BIOS oder Intel XTU zu übertakten?
Einen kleinen Spielraum von 400MHz (+evtl. BCLK, je nach Risikofreude) gibt es auch ohne K-CPU. (Z-Chipsatz benötigt)

Die meisten Spiele setzen das noch 1:1 in mehr FPS um. Damit könntest du auf augenfreundlichere 60 FPS kommen.

16GB RAM lohnen sich in manchen Spielen.
BF4/1, Witcher 3, GTA V ja
viele viele andere nein
So einfach ist die Welt. Einfach bei deinen Lieblingstiteln googlen und schlau machen.

Allgemein gesprochen fallen gleichmäßigere Frametimes aber nur bei ohnehin schon guten Werten auf.
Mit der GTX1060 liegst du schon in dem Bereich, wo Verbesserungen spürbar sind.


----------



## Ajani (19. Januar 2017)

Nutze Dual Channel, also 2x4GB und bei meinem Board handelt es sich nur um ein stinknormales Asrock H. Ist also nichts mit Übertakten leider. 
Jedenfalls danke ich euch für eure schnell Antworten, das ging wirklich flott. ^^ 
Ich habe mir die RAM Auslastung anzeigen lassen, und je nach Game beträgt diese schon locker 70-80%. Wenn ich noch Google Chrome und andere Programme im Hintergrund laufen lasse, wird es wohl ziemlich eng. Also 16GB wären wohl durchaus angebracht,  nur würde ich dann lieber den Wechsel auf eine neue Plattform erwägen. Und meine CPU ist sowieso  am Limit.


----------



## azzih (19. Januar 2017)

8GB reicht  meist  noch, aber gibt paar neuere Spiele wo man glattere Frametime mit 16 Gig RAM bekommt. BF1 braucht die 16 sogar fast, weil selbst in 1080p bei Hohen Details bei mir schon 8,2 GB RAM belegt werden.

Ob das bei dir was bringt weiss ich nicht. Manche Ruckler werden halt auch am lahmen i3 liegen. 4 Kerne sollten es für manche Spiele dann doch sein, und HT performt nicht gleich gut wie echte 4 Kerne.


----------



## Ajani (19. Januar 2017)

Wieso denn bitte i3? ^^ Du musst dich verlesen haben, ich habe einen i5, also einen Quad Core im Gaming PC. Ist halt nur ein älteres Modell und vom Takt her nicht so hoch.
Die Spielreihe BF ist nichts für mich, weiß aber von einem Kumpel, dass das Ding auch ordentlich auf die CPU geht. Sein hochgezüchteter i5 4690k bricht da gerne mal auf 40fps runter.


----------

